# Merlin USA



## Black Frog (Jun 11, 2002)

*All right!*

Congrats to all at Merlin and to PW12!!


----------



## Jim G (Apr 8, 2003)

*If Pinwheel 12 doesn't deserve it...*

no one does.

Way to go Pinwheel!!!!

Jim G,


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Congradulations PW ............*

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy.
Looking forward to the tech talk.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Kevin! Many congrats are definately in order. You deserved this and we, as Merlin staff, will strive to help make Merlin #1 in the US!!

Again, many, many thanks!!!

Denise


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Great news both for Merlin and PW12!!!

Now for news on the new bows...


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks to everyone, and especially to Ben and Chris for allowing me this great opportunity. We hope to secure many more Merlin dealers in the USA very soon and really put this company on the map here. Looking forward to an interesting 2004! Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Ditto on the congratulations Kevin.

You worked hard for it and you deserve it ... 

Good luck guy!!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I have had the pleasure of dealing and working with Kevin with Merlin bows for about 4 years now, and he runs a class act.

Prompt, polite, and on the ball. You can't go wrong when working thru Pinwheel Products.

I'm happy to be a member of the Merlin Pro Staff for 2004, but even when I wasn't on staff, I was a dedicated Merlin shooter and product supporter.

Attention to detail, prompt replies to requests, courteous, and they deliver what is ordered in a very short amount of time.

Congratulations, Kevin!!

field14


----------



## bbahunter (Oct 15, 2002)

Kevin,
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are well deserving!
When are you getting those maxXtreme 33" bows in?


----------



## jgauthier (Dec 3, 2002)

Kev,

Congrats. Very well deserving of this. A great ambassador to merlin bows.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

*Way to go, Kevin*

Awesome news, Kevin.
You deserve it, as mentioned before.
You're the best dealer going no matter the product.
Hope to buy Merlin bows from you for years to come.
Congratulations, my friend. 


Sag.


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks guys, means alot to me to have your support! We'll continue to do our absolute best for you. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## canistop (Apr 30, 2003)

Well done good luck may you bring a merlin to every home


----------



## Pro1 (May 21, 2002)

Congrats Kevin, I look forward to helping take Merlin to the Top as a Pro Staff Shooter in 2004...Maybe we will open some eyes and wallets......Pro1


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Congrats Kevin... This is very well deserved as I hear (read) nothing but good things about your customer service and we all know these days, that's very important.

With Pinwheel Products, 300 Archery and now this, just make sure you don't spread yourself too thin (it'll make an old man outta ya quick)  

Hey all, I think I see some new job openings in the Rindge, NH. area soon.   

Regards, Pat


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks, guys. I'm looking forward to the challenge to be honest. 

Bowtechshooter--

You're right, cannot spread too thin-- that's why we will be adding more staff and space as we need to. (I still have to have my hunting time and be able to breathe a bit!  ) Should be fun. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## barek (Sep 10, 2003)

Congrats Kevin!

And thanks to RobVos for introducing me to Merlin...one of the sweetest bows I've ever had the pleasure to use! Now if I can just make the decision...is it the MAX3000 or the SuperNova in '04? Rob is S. going to join the dealer net?

Gary


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

barek,

Thanks for the cudos!

I have to talk to S. and also Kevin to find out the details. You know if I had final say on such things it would be a for sure on joining up as a dealer. It would sure be nice.

As for which bow, they both are sweet!


----------



## The Captain (Jun 5, 2002)

Me thinks J-bird may pee his pants when he reads this!


----------



## erastus (Dec 7, 2002)

*Jbird and Peeing*

Why would I be surprised by this? I think this is a geat move for
Merlin and for Kevin. He is definitely deserving of this position.
Kevin went out of his way to take care of my problems with Merlin.
I think it puts him off that I can own four Merlins and not have to put them on a crystal pedestal but I do appreaciate the finer points Merlin brings to the table. I just like to keep things real.
Jbird

No, this isn't a new forum name for me. I am in Texas visiting my kids and grandkids for Christmas.

P.S. I had been hoping they would fix the soft paint issue, I just never dreamed they would do it by putting rubber condoms on the limbs. LOL


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments Rob, Barek, and JBird!.

True that JBird and I do not always see things eye-to-eye, but that's OK! The bottom line is that I see he is still lugging around a Supernova, and regardless of the banter that sometimes gets going, or the fact that it may be "modified" once we cut to the chase it is still a Merlin that he is carrying.That says it all without a word to me and I appreciate his choice. Pedestal not necessary.

Happy Holidays to all, and thanks again for your support. Pinwheel 12


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

Kevin great job. I quess I will have to try them again. Great looking bows (the best finish job out there in my opinion) and shoot great. Had one about 6 years ago but had troubles getting parts for it (not do to the company but it was a mail and custom thing), ended up sending it back. Seems like that problem is solved. Are you going to have them at the ATA show?

Jeff


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Jeff-

Thanks for the compliment! Yes, we'll have a full lineup at the show,(booth 865) along with a demo/shooting area "down along the back wall".(f-17) Be sure to stop by to check them out and say "hey", looking forward to it. Yes, they have come a long ways from 5-6 years ago, I think you'll be surprised at just how far to be honest. See you there. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## Wendy (Dec 11, 2002)

Congrats Kev!

All the years of ideas and hard work have paid off! I have a feeling it's going to be a great year! Let's make a difference in the industry!!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Congrats Pinwheel. From up in Canada. When I get another Merlin. It will surely be because of you. My Quest 35 bagged one grouse this year. Perhaps next year an ungulate .

Thanks for the great service up in the great white north. 
Dylan


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Wendy and Dylan! Yep, been alot of work, and we're realistically looking for it to be even tougher in the months ahead--- but that's OK, challenges are there to be met and we're ready (We'd better be! LOL).With your continued help and support, along with the other staff members and loyal shooters/fans, I'm sure we can make significant progress as time goes on and more people become "aware" of the Merlin line. All we have to collectively do is keep showing them and talking about them, and very soon now the advertising will start also. There may be a few other "surprises" too in the coming months that will help....

We're all done messing around-- Merlin is here to stay and grow and become well-recognized in ALL formats. That is our objective and overall goal here at Merlin USA, and I think with everyones' help we can easily reach that objective---especially with such a quality product to promote. Thanks again for your support. Good shooting, Pinwheel 12


----------



## Mike MT (Sep 8, 2003)

Outstanding Kevin! Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

quote: "We're all done messing around-- Merlin is here to stay and grow and become well-recognized in ALL formats. That is our objective and overall goal here at Merlin USA"

AMEN BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

